# San Diego Area through [May 23]



## bizaro86 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looking for something in or around San Diego for a family vacation. Either 1 or 2 bedroom would be fine for 2 adults and 1 baby


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2015)

[POST ABOVE EDITED]  Please edit your post to read:  in the next 45 days - because that's the date limit on this forum.  Today, that's May 23.  (see red date - top of forum.)


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just sent a PM to you

Mike


----------

